# Mavericks Highlight Reel



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Trying to make a collection here

*Dallas Mavericks: *
Mavericks Mix (some nice highlights of the 05-06 season)
Dallas History (awesome video)

*Josh Howard: *
Career Mix
Josh Howard mixtape

*Dirk Nowitzki: *
The German Dirk
Steal and Dunk
3 Point Contest (just the finals)
Whole 3 point Contest
OT Clincher against Toronto
Dirk History
Career Mix

*Against Dallas:
*JRich game winner
Continuation or not? Derek Fisher
Stromile on Dirk
Earl Watson rejects Bradley

*Other:
*Ultimate Caucasian Mix

*Dirk Nowitzki vs McGrady (53 point game): Highlights*

Please people, post your own aswell! Anything cool, ranging from short gifs to avatars etc

Rep given to any contribution


----------



## njkidd05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Here is a contribution. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas - Houston highlights
Dallas - Cleveland highlights
Dallas - Sacramento highlights
Dallas - Utah highlights
Dallas vs Washington
Dallas vs New Jersey

BTW, nice avatar - even if you are a Nets fan!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://media.nba.com/media/sprite/cc1235_watson_e_block_8.avi


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I love YouTube!

Anything anyone posts will likely go into the first post, so you don't have to scroll all the way through.

Guys, feel free to post


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, thanks thats really cool. Its really hard being a fan of a team you never get to see play... I know by experience. 2 of my favorite sports teams play in Texas so I dont get to see them at all. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

* ****, double post*

*DELETE ME*​


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

propz on that josh howard mixtape n the other.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That History of Dirk really took me back...remembering how he grew up before us and was bigger than Finley even as his understudy.

Good stuff. :clap:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Jet said:


> Hey, thanks thats really cool. Its really hard being a fan of a team you never get to see play... I know by experience. 2 of my favorite sports teams play in Texas so I dont get to see them at all. Thanks for posting this.


No chance of you getting League Pass next year?

I grew up in Dallas, but don't live there anymore (sadly, I really hope I can move back some day) so I get League Pass so I can watch all the games. I do watch other teams, too, but really the Mavs are the reason I pay for League Pass.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I was considering getting it for next year, but I dont know how often I will be able to watch each game, considering Im out of town a lot during the week. I do get to listen to the ESPN Radio broadcasts though, and thats good enough for me. But Its not even close to the excitment of a real game. Also, I dont know if I have the money to sacrafice to get league pass...  

All the Playoff games are nationally broadcasted, and thats the part of the season thats most thats most improtant right? Well, in a way. Thanks for reminding me though.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Good stuff man thanks.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirks overtime sender game 3


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

> mavericks highlight reel


*waits to see everyone on the team fly out of bounds to save a loose ball


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOvJkurNAh8

Dirk getting Punk'd


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

courtesy of kisstherim


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirks overtime sender game 3


Nice one man.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> courtesy of kisstherim


I've seen this one before, but I never get tired of watching Kobe flailing his arms around like a windmill after getting ripped haha.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Howard, Harris and Daniels Video


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Mavericks fan nice sig and avatars...lol kinda off topic but o well


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=s73pIG_6wjM&search=mbenga


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damn YouTube is offline I gotta wait to watch the DJ Mbenga one!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-k-AXCgzBA
^^ Dirk steals the ball and goes coast to coast.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-k-AXCgzBA
> ^^ Dirk steals the ball and goes coast to coast.


 BTW Uploaded by me :-D


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> BTW Uploaded by me :-D


Nice one!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Mavs/Spurs 2006 Game 3 Highlights

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/judsqvdjISs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/judsqvdjISs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...p10/top10_060601.asx&video=blank&video=blank#


Dirk droppes 50


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6FBVwtbEGDU&search=mavs 

I think we have to love this one... simply great... :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha, what an insane travel by Dirk at the end of that Kobe steal, seven steps I counted.

Oh but uh, props to everyone, these are great, that mavericks history thing by zacher's on my desktop, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjScW4qpfaM&search=Jason Terry

Diop's biggest shot ever


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jason Terry forcing double OT in the first game of the season
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mywHF7CAn4&search=Jason Terry


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Terry bouncing of Shaq to dunk lmao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_kiNua-HHg&search=Jason Terry


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Terry bouncing of Shaq to dunk lmao
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_kiNua-HHg&search=Jason Terry


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Howard, Harris and Daniels Video


I have to say, this has been my favorite one. I love it. Those 3 guys are awesome together, and work well as a team


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jet said:


> I have to say, this has been my favorite one. I love it. Those 3 guys are awesome together, and work well as a team


 To bad that trio is done


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BEOtfHSzU98"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BEOtfHSzU98" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

the funniest is Powell sitting in the back lol

and my man Diop gets the game winner against New York in the preseason:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KHVWz2mHtj8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KHVWz2mHtj8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

someone tell me why dirk wasn't in and darrell armstrong and quisy and keith van horn were?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

It was pre-season, we tend to let the role players play


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xawM1A7qFew"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xawM1A7qFew" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Made by me, my first try at one of these things, I think it turned out pretty good. :curse: at Youtube video quality.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Not bad.. Im not feeling the music, but I see what you're trying to do with it.. if that makes sense...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xawM1A7qFew"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xawM1A7qFew" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Made by me, my first try at one of these things, I think it turned out pretty good. :curse: at Youtube video quality.


yea the music has been used so much, but the movie itself is great


makes you wanna scream lol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dude, thats a hectic movie. I actually really enjoyed it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like it alot but the way you did the transistions I didnt like, also I thought you could have kept playing the commentators speaking while Dirk did that drive, it'd sound pretty cool. Just imagine it

The cool background music and Dirk Nowitzki, drives to the hole, goes for the dunk, lays it up, FOUL! AND ITS GOOOOOOOOD!!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Thought about that but the stuff Albert says at the beginning of that play would take away from it, talking about how Ginobili won the Olympic Gold Medal and stuff.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UwxA-pHhVwI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UwxA-pHhVwI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Ager's got a pretty damn nice dunk at the 1:00 mark.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GhXyDNYeh_E

DJ with a block during play for the Belgian team. He's so athletic, it's crazy.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YiuIgCbF0sg

Damp's got a nice block at #3.


----------

